# 1994 4cyl. Air Cond. Belt Tighten Question



## slman (Jul 23, 2018)

So truck is hot right now, but will be crawling underneath to see about an intermittent squeal from the Air Cond. System. So, I will first try and tighten the belt. 
Question: Is there a simple belt tensioner , to turn the bolt down and tighten it? Or, do I have to break the air cond. mounting bolts loose BEFORE I adjust the tensioner. Looks like I have to take the plastic belly sheild off to get a look see.


----------



## slman (Jul 23, 2018)

Well, the adjustment pulley/ arm is independent of the Air Cond. Compressor. You must break the bolt loose on the front of the pulley wheel first. 

WARNING: Just tightening on the threaded bolt alone will strip it. 
So 
1st Take pan off (It's Metal) 
2nd Locate front idler/ tension pulley FRONT bolt, and break free/ loosen it.
3rd Then---the long threaded tension bolt will do it's work, and move the pulley tighter or looser. 
4th Check the free play up/ down on belt
5th if it's good, tighten the front pulley shaft bolt.
6th Test with Pan Cover off. 

Hope this helps our Nissan Forum for the Next Guy. I learned the hot/ sweaty/ greasy way.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

What kind of pan did you have to remove to adjust the air conditioner belt?


----------



## slman (Jul 23, 2018)

*Access to A.C. Adjustment*

Simple 4 bolt pan underneath the radiator. You'll see it. Lay a piece of cardboard down, lay on it and look up. You won't be able to access the adjustment bracket and wheel without removing it.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

OK, so you still have the belly pan under your vehicle.

Not all trucks came with that. Probably just the 4x4 versions. They have to be removed to do an oil filter change, and not all people put them back - especially if their 4x4 doesn't go off-road often.


----------



## slman (Jul 23, 2018)

Right, I do have 4 x 4. In this hot weather. I'm leaving the belly pan off till I finish working on this old rig.


----------

